
The Long History of Debt Cancellation - huihuiilly
https://bostonreview.net/class-inequality-politics/olivia-schwob-long-history-debt-cancellation
======
Bostonian
If you cancel all outstanding student debt owed to the government, you cannot
offer government-backed student loans in the future, because people will not
make payments on loans they expect to be forgiven. A massive contraction of
government money going to higher education may be a good idea, but I don't
think that's what cancellation proponents intend.

